# Where to purchase rainer watch box



## Valjoe (Jan 18, 2012)

How can I purchase a rainer Schuster watch box? I see them all over the forums but I can't figure out where to buy one.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Google ??


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

When I used Google to find one, it provides you with a number of threads from different watch forums that discuss this topic, as an FYI.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Go directly to the source. [email protected]

He posts his stuff on p.com

Accessory Collectors' Corner: FS: Rainer's XXL WATCH BOXES - new models available!!!


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

Also on ebay with the username 'finestboxes' - Just purchased a box from Rainer recently, extremely impressed!


----------

